# Florida Arrests



## mckenry (26/11/12)

507 Persons Arrested and Jailed for Side Wind/rest Sunscreen

What have these people actually done? It USA. I've never heard of it, nor do I know what it means?

Mugshots


----------



## mckenry (26/11/12)

mckenry said:


> 507 Persons Arrested and Jailed for Side Wind/rest Sunscreen
> 
> What have these people actually done? It USA. I've never heard of it, nor do I know what it means?
> 
> Mugshots




Found it - all about window tint darkness and amount of light it restricts. Some people have been jailed (american spelling for american offence) for it! Extreme!


----------



## spog (26/11/12)

arrested for that! holy shit,with the yanks 3 strikes and jail policy imagine going to jail for 3 minor traffic offences.
unbeleivable. ...cheers.......spog......


----------



## warra48 (26/11/12)

Anyone notice the huge proportion of Afro-Americans and Latinos?

Coincidence? 

Probably not.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/11/12)

there could be a correlation between cultural groups and heavily tinted car windows.

if you click "view details" most of the people were arrested for a bunch of other things like drug possession or driving on suspended license, and the window tint and other vehicle defects are additional.


----------



## Bribie G (26/11/12)

The USA is the most heavily incarcerated country on the planet, beyond even China. Of the 8 Million people in jail, fully a quarter are in the USA, which only has about 5% of the World's population. 

Land of the Free????????

But of course all this crackdown makes it the safest and most law abiding country on the Planet, doesn't it.


----------



## newguy (5/12/12)

Privately run prisons - in other words, the govt doesn't run these institutions, private companies do. Google a bit. Was a story not too long ago about a judge that would throw people in jail for anything. Guess who got a kickback for every head in prison?


----------



## Malted (5/12/12)

Bribie G said:


> The USA is the most heavily incarcerated country on the planet, beyond even China. Of the 8 Million people in jail, fully a quarter are in the USA, which only has about 5% of the World's population.
> 
> Land of the Free????????
> 
> But of course all this crackdown makes it the safest and most law abiding country on the Planet, doesn't it.




Highest incarceration rate in the world too, 730 per 100, 000 persons. Australia = 129 / 100,000 (NZ = 194).


----------



## komodo (5/12/12)

I can't believe that shit is availble so freely!


----------



## seemax (5/12/12)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filerisoner...e_world_map.png

Scary!

Scandinavia has the lowest by far


----------



## bullsneck (5/12/12)

seemax said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filerisoner...e_world_map.png
> 
> Scary!
> 
> Scandinavia has the lowest by far



I wonder if those Scandinavian prison figures correlate with the fact that they are the world leaders in Education and their system is the envy of all.


----------



## fraser_john (6/12/12)

Malted said:


> Highest incarceration rate in the world too, 730 per 100, 000 persons. Australia = 129 / 100,000 (NZ = 194).



Don't think the comparison is fair, Australian court system is more likely to give you a slap on the wrist for even a severe crime where victims are beaten to a pulp, the US court system would actually punish the criminal by giving them a jail term.

And, going back to the original post, in the US, the cops need you to break the law in front of them before they can pull you over, they cannot just randomly pick you out and pull you over because it violates their constitutional rights. So the tinting window issue is the probably cause for pulling them over, then they find out all the other warrants and stuff once they have an ID and have called it in. But the original cause of arrest was window tint being too dark and that is what is filed.


----------

